# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  تریگر نویسی در MYSql

## mrrajabi

سلام دوستان محترم

من با MySql Administrator کار می کنم.حالا نحوه ی تریگر نویسی تو Sql رو بلدم ولی تو MySql تا حالا ننوشتم .
اگه لطف کنید یه منبع یا یه مثال بزنید ممنون میشم.
با تشکر فراروان از پیش

----------


## reza_rad

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/triggers.html

----------

